# Generator



## slc650 (Jul 14, 2006)

I have been looking at purchasing a 23KRS for awhile and the biggest concern I have is where do you put a generator. The cargo area will be full as well as the back of my truck. I have heard of people mounting them on a rack on the rear bumper but the noise and exhaust right under the bed slide would really bother the wife!

So what other solutions are out there?

I really love the trailer as compared to all of the other similarly sized toyhaulers, but we rarely camp in improved campgrounds would need a generator to run the A/C and appliances. Noise level is a huge concern, we already have issues camping with freinds that have loud portables, dont what to add to the problem if possible.

Thoughts?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

First off...
action *Welcome to Outbackers, slc650!* action 
We are glad you found us!









That new 'Roo is a pretty sweet unit. I'm sure you would love it.
As far as the generator is concerned, it's going to depend a lot on what you have (or are getting). If it is a smaller portable unit like a Honda 2000i, you could stick it most anywhere in the Outback for transport (mabye in the tub?), and then take it outside and place it in a suitable location when in use.

A bigger unit may be tougher. I would say then that a rack on the rear might be the best answer. As far as noise under the bed, I would not leave the generator there during use anyway, for fear of the CO fumes. Again, once you are setup, simply move it to a more suitable location for use.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! I wouldn't think it would be an issue on the 'Roo, can't it just go in the garage? I bought a generator (Kipor 3000ti) that would fit in my passthrough area. Now I have to find a new spot for my Weber, though - LOL


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

slc650 said:


> I have been looking at purchasing a 23KRS for awhile and the biggest concern I have is where do you put a generator. The cargo area will be full as well as the back of my truck. I have heard of people mounting them on a rack on the rear bumper but the noise and exhaust right under the bed slide would really bother the wife!
> 
> So what other solutions are out there?
> 
> ...


What are you towing with??

Maybe you can look at a front receiver hitch with the cargo carrier to carry the generator.










It might take a longer cord to reach it, depending on how you park the vehicle, but then the noise would be farther away also.

There are others on here that have done this....

Steve


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The Honda 2000 is real nice but won't run the a/c. For that, you can run 2 in parellel (or is that serial). It isn't cheap but they are quiet and storing 2 smaller units is easier to transport than one monster.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> The Honda 2000 is real nice but won't run the a/c. For that, you can run 2 in parellel (or is that serial).


Parallel... Save the serial, er, cereal for breakfast!









Happy Trails,
Doug

Sorry, I have been looking for an opportunity to use the strikethrough formatting! shy


----------



## slc650 (Jul 14, 2006)

campmg said:


> The Honda 2000 is real nice but won't run the a/c. For that, you can run 2 in parellel (or is that serial). It isn't cheap but they are quiet and storing 2 smaller units is easier to transport than one monster.


I would prefer a nice Onan 4000 built in LOL

I will be towing with a 03 Dodge 2500 Cummings and the bed will be full with a third ATV.
I guess I will have to see if the big and small ATV's would still allow enough room for a generator in he cargo area as well.
Thanks for the replies and ideas

Also what are people paying for these units right now.
Local dealer just quoted my a list price of 26,500 nut said he had some "wiggle room"
I've heard 20-25% off list shouold be about right.
Saw one new on e-bay awhile back that was about 16,500 buy it now!


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

I bought a Yamaha 2400is. Then I had a rear receiver hitch put on. Now I have a basket where I can carry generator, coolers, gas can, etc. It works sweet! The reciever hitch was a custom thing. Attached two pieces of channel iron across the underbelly for support. It will hold anything I put in the basket. Anyway I carry it on the basket. One other thing there are different sizes of baskets. The one I have isn't wide enough for a Kipor 3000. It is not wide enough by about 1/2 inch.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Do you have any pictures of that setup?


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Scrib said:


> Do you have any pictures of that setup?


No, I can take some though. Im not sure how to post them.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

You can email them to [email protected] and I'll put them in the gallery, if you want.


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Scrib said:


> You can email them to [email protected] and I'll put them in the gallery, if you want.


OK, but it wont be til next week. Leaving for the weekend.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

slc650 said:


> Also what are people paying for these units right now.
> Local dealer just quoted my a list price of 26,500 nut said he had some "wiggle room"
> I've heard 20-25% off list shouold be about right.
> Saw one new on e-bay awhile back that was about 16,500 buy it now!


Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, Michigan is showing a '07 23KRS for $17,814. Figure that plus about $1.25/mile delivery and you will have a pretty good number to start from.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

slc650 said:


> The Honda 2000 is real nice but won't run the a/c. For that, you can run 2 in parellel (or is that serial). It isn't cheap but they are quiet and storing 2 smaller units is easier to transport than one monster.


I would prefer a nice Onan 4000 built in LOL

I will be towing with a 03 Dodge 2500 Cummings and the bed will be full with a third ATV.
I guess I will have to see if the big and small ATV's would still allow enough room for a generator in he cargo area as well.
Thanks for the replies and ideas

Also what are people paying for these units right now.
Local dealer just quoted my a list price of 26,500 nut said he had some "wiggle room"
I've heard 20-25% off list shouold be about right.
Saw one new on e-bay awhile back that was about 16,500 buy it now!
[/quote]
Our Honda fits in the cargo area underneath the wardrobe storage up front by the ramp with no problem. I bet twof them would just about make it side by side. I doubt think that your ATV's would be in this area at all. Are you able to tip your ATV's on their ends to make more room? Good luck








Dawn


----------



## slc650 (Jul 14, 2006)

[/quote]
Our Honda fits in the cargo area underneath the wardrobe storage up front by the ramp with no problem. I bet twof them would just about make it side by side. I doubt think that your ATV's would be in this area at all. Are you able to tip your ATV's on their ends to make more room? Good luck








Dawn
[/quote]

I'd rather not tip anything up, at some point the negative aspects and add-ons start outweighing the positives and I'm back to just needeing a pure toyhauler









Keystone pay atention! Lets see a built in gen. on it next year!

Lakeshore is the e-bay add I was refering to, even with 2K to transport it I'm sure it would be much cheaper than local dealer will be willing to go.

Thanks for the input


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I added a hitch to the front of my TV for this reason. I carry my bikes there, when I'm only going for the weekend and I know I won't need to charge my battery.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I added a hitch to the front of my TV for this reason. I carry my bikes there, when I'm only going for the weekend and I know I won't need to charge my battery.


Yup, gotta get me a couple of those six volts!










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I added a hitch to the front of my TV for this reason. I carry my bikes there, when I'm only going for the weekend and I know I won't need to charge my battery.


Yup, gotta get me a couple of those six volts!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

During the Spring Rally, I saw (and heard) a bunch of guys charging batteries. I left with a 1/2 charge remaining.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I added a hitch to the front of my TV for this reason. I carry my bikes there, when I'm only going for the weekend and I know I won't need to charge my battery.


Yup, gotta get me a couple of those six volts!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

During the Spring Rally, I saw (and heard) a bunch of guys charging batteries. I left with a 1/2 charge remaining.








[/quote]

Well aren't you special Mister I've Got Two Six Volt Batteries And You Dont' smartie pants!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Honda 3000is - Love it. Goes on the cargo carrier on the front hitch receiver I installed. Runs the AC when I'm not camping in the snow.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Scrib said:


> Welcome aboard! I wouldn't think it would be an issue on the 'Roo, can't it just go in the garage? I bought a generator (Kipor 3000ti) that would fit in my passthrough area. Now I have to find a new spot for my Weber, though - LOL


I have a new Kipor 3000thi sitting in the garage and the trailer is at the storage lot. I was wondering if the Kipor will fit in my pass through storage area. my TT is a 23RS. Does your TT have the same size pass through? I'm hoping that it will fit


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

If I made my measurements right







you should be able to tilt it at an angle to get it through the door, and then it will stand upright between the table/morgue drawer rails. A bungee through the handle and around the rails will keep it from tipping fore/aft.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Verstelle said:


> I have a new Kipor 3000thi sitting in the garage and the trailer is at the storage lot. I was wondering if the Kipor will fit in my pass through storage area. my TT is a 23RS. Does your TT have the same size pass through? I'm hoping that it will fit


How will you avoid the gas smell in your Outback? Do you have a good way to secure it?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I have a new Kipor 3000thi sitting in the garage and the trailer is at the storage lot. I was wondering if the Kipor will fit in my pass through storage area. my TT is a 23RS. Does your TT have the same size pass through? I'm hoping that it will fit


How will you avoid the gas smell in your Outback? Do you have a good way to secure it?
[/quote]

Good question, I was thinking that I would put the generator in a plastic tub in case of any spills. The generator does have a switch on the gas cap that seals off the tank and I will try to keep the tank as empty as possible. I plan on buying my gas when I get close to my camping spot and I will just pour what is left in my gas can into my TV before leaving. I'm open to any sugesstions.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Verstelle said:


> How will you avoid the gas smell in your Outback? Do you have a good way to secure it?


Good question, I was thinking that I would put the generator in a plastic tub in case of any spills. The generator does have a switch on the gas cap that seals off the tank and I will try to keep the tank as empty as possible. I plan on buying my gas when I get close to my camping spot and I will just pour what is left in my gas can into my TV before leaving. I'm open to any sugesstions.
[/quote]

I tried that and was unsuccessful. I had the smell of gas in the Outback for the first 3-4 days. (only take gen on trips >5 days).

That is the #1 reason I had the hitch installed on the front of my TV. I can also use this hitch for bikes, winch, put Outback in a VERY tight spot, etc... Seemed like the best overall value, vs. having a hitch welded to the back of the Outback.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Go to the old photo Gallery under me and you can see where I haul mine in my 25rss. Kirk


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

aplvlykat said:


> Go to the old photo Gallery under me and you can see where I haul mine in my 25rss. Kirk


Well I tried to find the pix but not sure were the old Gallery is. How about a link


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I have a new Kipor 3000thi sitting in the garage and the trailer is at the storage lot. I was wondering if the Kipor will fit in my pass through storage area. my TT is a 23RS. Does your TT have the same size pass through? I'm hoping that it will fit


How will you avoid the gas smell in your Outback? Do you have a good way to secure it?
[/quote]
I avoid allowing my DH to eat beans while camping at all costs. Impossible to secure once it gets out


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Verstelle, the old gallery is on the main page just below the on-line shop. Once you get in go to members galleries and select APLVLYKAT gallery. kirk


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Verstelle said:


> Well I tried to find the pix but not sure were the old Gallery is. How about a link


Here ya go

Bill.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Finnaly found it from the low-fi version of the home page...
http://www.outbackers.com/gallery/displayi...05&pos=-461


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

aplvlykat said:


> Verstelle, the old gallery is on the main page just below the on-line shop. Once you get in go to members galleries and select APLVLYKAT gallery. kirk


Thanks for the link 2500Ram.

That is quite a generator. my generator is not that big it is just a 2600 watt portable and I just need to transport it and I don't have a truck to transport it in the bed, outside.

Well I will just have to try putting it in a tub with a lid empty. We will be camping for a week so will need the generator.


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi everyone -

This is a timely thread for me. I'm intending on purchasing a generator that weighs in at about 140#. I'm wondering how I'm going to get it on and off the truck - maybe a ramp. Does anyone actually run a generator while it's still in the truck bed? If it's a safe practice, that would resolve the loading issue. And, securing the generator to the truck bed would do alot to increase security.

Any first hand experiences?
Thanks


----------

